# Black Lab Attack, RIP to four lovely bun buns



## caramel17 (Mar 25, 2014)

On March 23rd 2014, two black labs attacked and killed over half of my rabbitry, leaving me with 3 of my 8 rabbits. My poor bunnies were strewn across the yard and the cages completely destroyed. They were thrown around like ragdolls and two had gotten a leg ripped off. I hope the one that there is no trace off is still alive and well and that she returns.

RIP Molly, Carlile, Anabelle, Vincent and possibly Whinnie (please show up). I hope you all didn't have to suffer in pain while you died. I will avenge your death. We know who's dogs they are and the cops are involved.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my god, I am so sorry! That is absolutely terrible! I hope you find Whinnie and shes okay or you can put her down humanely. 

I am so sorry for your losses! 
RIP little buns!


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss, how devastating. Hugs to you, I am keeping my fingers crossed that Whinnie comes home.


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry, that would be absolutely heart breaking to have to see. 
Sorry for your loss...


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my that is so terrible! I'm so sorry that happened, I would be absolutely devastated. I'm hoping Whinnie will show up all safe and sound. I'm so sorry for your loss, rest in peace little buns.


----------



## mhockin78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope the cops can do something, what a tragic day indeed. If not, I wonder if you can pursue legal action of your own? Thinking of you and hoping for a miracle for Whinnie.


----------



## pani (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, I am so, so sorry to hear this.  I'm crossing my fingers that Whinnie returns home safely, and thinking of Molly, Carlile, Anabelle, and Vincent as they cross the rainbrow bridge. Binky free. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this, absolutely terrible. My thoughts are with you for the safe return of Whinnie. So sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your bunnies! I hate it when :censored2: people let thier dogs run amock without any type of supervision, those dogs shoud have been in their own yard and not running around killing others pets! I blame crappy dog owners for such sad stories. Hope they get slapped with a huge fine at the very least.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2014)

So sorry for your losses. Our small dog is a Great Dane and we wouldn't tolerate that kind of behavior from them. Some people should stick to pet rocks!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 26, 2014)

How absolutely horrifying and devastating for you! I am so very sorry for your losses, I can't even imagine. RIP


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your losses. :imsorry:


----------



## Devi (Mar 31, 2014)

I am so sorry about your loss. I hope you find out who these dogs belong to and file charges against them for this.


----------



## skiptracer (Mar 31, 2014)

This is terrible - my heart goes out to you. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## mhockin78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Did Whinnie ever make it home?


----------



## katie2007 (May 27, 2014)

I am so sorry that is so awful to hear.  may your baby buns rest in peace


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 22, 2014)

Did whinnie ever make it? I am so sorry for your losses


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sorry that's horrible, are the owners of the dogs being arrested.
Those poor buns, I hope the one that's missing shows up.
I hate ppl that don't look after there dogs and now those dogs will have to be put Down,
Ppl are awful and they should be murdered.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 22, 2014)

Since people cant reply in a civilized manor with out making crude comments about the dogs or owners with out knowing all the details, this topic will be closed.
If the OP has updated infornation they wish to add about the missing rabbit they can pm a mod to have the topic unlocked for them.


----------

